# which rom is stable and suitable for permanant use?



## netqer (Aug 9, 2012)

I want a stable rom for permanant use.

in addition i hope the rom has video hardward decoding feature.

Thx.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

netqer said:


> I want a stable rom for permanant use.
> 
> in addition i hope the rom has video hardward decoding feature.
> 
> Thx.


CM10 is my daily driver. jt's initial builds are awesome and now any changes/fixes he makes are usually merged in the latest nightlies.


----------



## jadenguy (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eibbed0001 (Aug 5, 2011)

+1


showcasemodr said:


> CM10 is my daily driver. jt's initial builds are awesome and now any changes/fixes he makes are usually merged in the latest nightlies.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Black beans is also a very nice ROM 

Sent from my BLACKED OUT BLACK BEAN


----------



## charlie888w (Sep 19, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> CM10 is my daily driver. jt's initial builds are awesome and now any changes/fixes he makes are usually merged in the latest nightlies.


sorry if this being asked before, mind if you give me link where to get cm10 jt's initial build and how to install link?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wrighto3 (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree, the cm10 port for the showcase is smooth and dependable. Much more dependable and a battery saver compared To the ics port i was using. Search the decelopment section for the jelly bean roms


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

charlie888w said:


> sorry if this being asked before, mind if you give me link where to get cm10 jt's initial build and how to install link?
> 
> Thanks in advance


get.cm then look for "fascinatemtd"

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

